# Guy in car behind me passes out....



## pbw (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm driving home from work, stopped at a red light thankfully I noticed the car behind me starts coming at me at pretty good speed. Right before impact I noticed he is slumped over the wheel then kaboom contact is made!

I didn't get out because now the traffic light is green and traffic is zooming around but this guys passenger wife gets out and ask to move off to a parking lot. I figured my bumper is screwed up and I was dreading walking to the rear of my Camry. As I looked back I noticed his bumper had a huge hole in it! Then it hit me I never took the hitch off the Camry from moving my 8 foot utility trailer! Score!

As we traded information this guy and his wife start saying they are sorry and he proceeds to comment he has heart problems and passes out all the time while driving. After hearing that I just blared out "why are you driving then?" It was like I killed his first born kid when I said that his wife and him didn't have anything to say. 

Why in the world do people like this even drive? Thank god for my trailer hitch!


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

Glad things turned out ok! Guy is nuts for driving! Make sure you check your trailer hitch also! The quick jarring could of done some damage to your car/hitch.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 19, 2007)

> he has heart problems and passes out all the time while driving



:shock: 
WTF! Get off the road!

Man, I'm glad I sold my motorcycle with idiots like that out there. Glad to hear you're okay, too bad about the 12 G. Loomis GLXs in your trunk :twisted:


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

Nickk said:


> > he has heart problems and passes out all the time while driving
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LMFAO! Glad you got rid of the motorcycle too. ITs not you, its always the other "nut".


----------



## pbw (Sep 19, 2007)

The hitch and mounts are good. My Camry is a towing machine :lol: .


----------



## Nickk (Sep 19, 2007)

I used to drag a small motorcycle trailer(roadracing) with a '94 Camry(v-6) :lol:


----------



## pbw (Sep 19, 2007)

Nickk said:


> I used to drag a small motorcycle trailer(roadracing) with a '94 Camry(v-6) :lol:



2000 4 banger here 186,000 miles and counting. If/when this thing goes south I'm going for a Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

pbw said:


> Nickk said:
> 
> 
> > I used to drag a small motorcycle trailer(roadracing) with a '94 Camry(v-6) :lol:
> ...




Me.....2001 Tacoma with 85K on it, When it dies...Another Tacoma, or If Im loaded, maybe a tundra.


----------



## pbw (Sep 19, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Nickk said:
> ...



What motor do you have and transmission?

The Tundra iforce v8 are hot, I wish I had one with gas money to match it.


----------



## Jim (Sep 19, 2007)

V6, 4x4, 4 door. It has the locking diff which I have never used LOL!


Here is a picture of her:


----------



## Mattman (Sep 20, 2007)

pbw said:


> Why in the world do people like this even drive?




I'd report him.

Here in MN, they will take a drivers license away immediately for stuff like that.

My boss's father-in-law lost conciseness while driving due to a diabetic condition. The state trooper took his license right there on the spot. And it was tough to get it back. Doctor's slip, insuline pump, retest...


----------



## pbw (Sep 20, 2007)

Jim said:


> V6, 4x4, 4 door. It has the locking diff which I have never used LOL!
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of her:



Nice Truck.


----------



## Jim (Sep 20, 2007)

The truck has been real good to me. I have had her since 2001 and the only thing that has happened (mind you I beat the crap out of my cars) is the Drivers window is off its track (I have to help it down), and just recently the tailgate latch wire broke. Not too bad if I say so myslef. 1 trip to the dealer one day will get those things fixed and I will give it an oil change and tire rotation too...before winter.


----------



## pbw (Sep 20, 2007)

186,000 miles and I still get 36 mpg highway :shock: I'll do the old 90's Toyota jump at 200,000. :shock:


Toyota are just tanks.


----------

